# European Eventing Champs



## amyneave (25 August 2011)

Good Luck to all the riders doing dressage today. Good news is all Britiish Horses passed trot up. Nicola is first team member as expected with Piggy doing her dressage later today. 

I am going shopping today so won't be able to keep track of the progress, but wish them all luck.


----------



## Ali16 (25 August 2011)

Well I'm stuck at the office  so will be keeping an eye on the scores!

Fingers crossed for another performance from Opposition Buzz like at Badders!

SO excited! Wonder if we could get team gold in Dressage, Eventing and SJ.. maybe..??!


----------



## amyneave (25 August 2011)

We have a good chance eventing for a gold, but I wouldn't be so hopeful for the SJ. Lets hope I get proved wrong.


----------



## PolarSkye (25 August 2011)

Anyone know where we can watch it on tv?

Fingers crossed our team does us proud (see no reason why they wouldn't!).

P


----------



## Chloe..x (25 August 2011)

Does anyone have any links for the dressage?


----------



## amyneave (25 August 2011)

I think its just FEI TV for Dressage.  The xc and sj are the only ones on red button, with highlights on BBC 2. Least we have some coverage.


----------



## amyneave (25 August 2011)

Not long now. Its starts 9.00am British Time, so about 20 minutes to go. Shame I'm leaving in 15 minutes. 

least I should be home tomorrow


----------



## stencilface (25 August 2011)

Good luck to all of them!


----------



## lex2501 (25 August 2011)

http://janssen.sportcg.net/2011/luhmuehlen/leaderboard01.html

I think we can keep track of scores live using this link  - it has times too...


----------



## kerilli (25 August 2011)

Team GB are last but one of all the teams to go, which might give a slight advantage too (I don't know who is going last though...) Good luck to all of them!


----------



## Chloe..x (25 August 2011)

It only has the xc and sj on FEITV too


----------



## kerilli (25 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			It only has the xc and sj on FEITV too 

Click to expand...

i just found that, SO annoying. FEI TV really is a disappointment. It booted me out for the best bit of the dressage the other day and I couldn't get back on, missed Adelinde, Carl, Laura, etc etc, gggggrrrrrrrr.  VERY VERY annoying when you've paid for it!


----------



## Chloe..x (25 August 2011)

kerilli said:



			i just found that, SO annoying. FEI TV really is a disappointment. It booted me out for the best bit of the dressage the other day and I couldn't get back on, missed Adelinde, Carl, Laura, etc etc, gggggrrrrrrrr.  VERY VERY annoying when you've paid for it!
		
Click to expand...

Well, when I logged on just before they are compensating everyone who was affected by the techinical difficiulties during the dressage. You just have to email customerservices@performgroup.com with your username and password and they will reimburse you depending on which pass you have


----------



## Saucisson (25 August 2011)

Dunno if it helps but FoxPittEventing tweeted this:-

"DON'T FORGET EURO CHAMPS BEING SHOWN ON BBC!!! Sat-Red Button 9.25-3, Freeview 11.05. Sun-Red Button 12.40-2.30 & BBC2 Highlights 3.15-5.30"


And more alarmingly this:-

"Team GBR robbed at Euro Talent Show in Luhmuhlen...Spice Girls lost to the French Snow White! Even WFP in union Jack dress didn't win it!?!"

  I do hope some photos find their way onto the internet at some point


----------



## kerilli (25 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			Well, when I logged on just before they are compensating everyone who was affected by the techinical difficiulties during the dressage. You just have to email customerservices@performgroup.com with your username and password and they will reimburse you depending on which pass you have 

Click to expand...

ah, brilliant, thankyou, i'll give that a go!

the Germans are last to go in the Team competition, I wonder if that was a totally fair draw or not?!?!   
La Biostheque Sam, last to go of the whole comp... nail biting finish guaranteed or what?!


----------



## lex2501 (25 August 2011)

kerilli said:



			ah, brilliant, thankyou, i'll give that a go!

the Germans are last to go in the Team competition, I wonder if that was a totally fair draw or not?!?!   
La Biostheque Sam, last to go of the whole comp... nail biting finish guaranteed or what?!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!! Not long until Buzz goes ... fingers crossed! He so deserves a medal


----------



## vallin (25 August 2011)

I skim read this to start off with and some how managed to miss the "Talent Show" art-I was tres confused for minute there! lol And I do indeed hope there will be photographic evidence!




Saucisson said:



			And more alarmingly this:-

"Team GBR robbed at Euro Talent Show in Luhmuhlen...Spice Girls lost to the French Snow White! Even WFP in union Jack dress didn't win it!?!"

  I do hope some photos find their way onto the internet at some point
		
Click to expand...


----------



## vallin (25 August 2011)

Opposition Buzz 51.6.


----------



## lex2501 (25 August 2011)

vallin said:



			Opposition Buzz 51.6.
		
Click to expand...

Not too bad from Buzz - equivalent of a 35 (without the 1.5 coefficient). I hope the XC is tough!!


----------



## Turitea (25 August 2011)

http://www.german-eventing.de/EM-2011/
Pictures of the complete cc course (click thumbnail of first fence)


----------



## Kal (25 August 2011)

Very colourful and intresting course, which is nice for the spectators. I think it might cause a few problems.


----------



## Kal (25 August 2011)

How many Germans can they fit at the top of the leaderboard


----------



## lex2501 (25 August 2011)

Kal said:



			How many Germans can they fit at the top of the leaderboard  

Click to expand...

I think Laura Collett could break them all up


----------



## Turitea (25 August 2011)

Well, I am enjoying it for the time being.  However it will change sooner or later... 
Has changed already... though SA-O might be married to FO, but she still rides for Sweden.


----------



## Saucisson (25 August 2011)

Kal said:



			How many Germans can they fit at the top of the leaderboard  

Click to expand...

I think you'l find a cheeky Belgian has sneaked in there - same colours, different stripes


----------



## Kal (25 August 2011)

Saucisson said:



			I think you'l find a cheeky Belgian has sneaked in there - same colours, different stripes 

Click to expand...

I spotted that, it was just that there were still 5 in the top 6 before SA-O went into the lead.

Fingers crossed the Brits can break them up a bit


----------



## kerilli (25 August 2011)

just seen that Nicola missed out the rein-back, eek, shows what pressure does, bet she thought she knew the test backwards (as it were!) good score for Buzz though. no surprise having the Germans clustering at the top of the leaderboard after dr, let's see if they're still all up there after the xc...


----------



## Saucisson (25 August 2011)

Kal said:



			Fingers crossed the Brits can break them up a bit 

Click to expand...

Agreed, far too much horizontal yellow/black/red.

Didn't Karin Donckers come first in the dressage at WEG?  She's on a different horse this time though.........


----------



## Saucisson (25 August 2011)

http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.com/2011/08/nicola-wilson-first-to-ride-for-brits.html


----------



## tigers_eye (25 August 2011)

There is supposed to be a "best of today's action" at 19h here: http://www.equidiawatch.fr/#/home Not sure if free or not.


----------



## humblepie (25 August 2011)

Am happy with the BBC for a change as see the eventing on Saturday is on freeview 301 so recordable unlike Olympia which is computer red button (boo hiss).   What with that and the Belgium grand prix, better get the housework done tomorrow as no chance of anything getting done over the weekend.

For housework, read tack cleaning and sorting out lorry for Monday...


----------



## Nikademus (25 August 2011)

Can some one tell me which 4 of the 6 british riders are the 'team' riders?

Thanks,


----------



## Kal (25 August 2011)

Nicola
Piggy
Mary
William


----------



## Saucisson (25 August 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			There is supposed to be a "best of today's action" at 19h here: http://www.equidiawatch.fr/#/home Not sure if free or not.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!  Might have a chance of seeing it if it's free.


----------



## Nikademus (25 August 2011)

Kal said:



			Nicola
Piggy
Mary
William
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## lex2501 (25 August 2011)

Great job Piggy!! Into 2nd on 40.4!!


----------



## Kal (25 August 2011)

Well done Piggy


----------



## Kal (25 August 2011)

The team will be lying 2nd going into tomorrow with Germany 1st.

That German whos just gone into 1st place, came up with a score of 37 then flashed up with 35.40 so it must have been added up wrong to start with.


----------



## holzrokz (25 August 2011)

which riders are in the german team?


----------



## Turitea (25 August 2011)

Andreas Dibowski
Ingrid Klimke
Sandra Auffarth
Michael Jung


----------



## holzrokz (25 August 2011)

thanks


----------



## Chloe..x (25 August 2011)

Gutted for Nicola as she really deserves to do well. The big question is will the Germans all be able to get round the XC clear?


----------



## lex2501 (25 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			Gutted for Nicola as she really deserves to do well. The big question is will the Germans all be able to get round the XC clear?
		
Click to expand...

With Chris Bartle's help they probably can  nail biting stuff! 

I hope Imperial Cavalier can contain himself tomorrow!


----------



## Chloe..x (25 August 2011)

lex2501 said:



			With Chris Bartle's help they probably can  nail biting stuff! 

I hope Imperial Cavalier can contain himself tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Just after their performance at WEG (which was pretty terrible) then Ingrid had a terrible fall at Badminton and Andreas has sold his top horse Butts Leon.

I thought she would of taken Kings Temptress as she is a bit more reliable


----------



## amyneave (25 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			I thought she would of taken Kings Temptress as she is a bit more reliable
		
Click to expand...

But perhaps Kings Temptress isn't quite ready to win a indivdual medal, which Imperial could do if he contains himself


Well done to everyone. Gutted for Nicola, but pleased for Piggy


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Action has started again today. Anyone know why Polly Stockton withdrawn???

Good Luck to the remaining 3 British riders left to go.


----------



## lex2501 (26 August 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=479538

Poor Polly


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Poor Polly. It Laura and Rayef now. Good luck to them!


----------



## lex2501 (26 August 2011)

Fabulous score from Laura and Rayef!! Into 3rd on 35.6


----------



## kerilli (26 August 2011)

lex2501 said:



			Fabulous score from Laura and Rayef!! Into 3rd on 35.6
		
Click to expand...

Excellent score. I saw her test last year at Burghley and she presents her horse absolutely beautifully, it's jaw-dropping how good she is esp on the flat!
Gutting for Polly, such a shame, terrible timing.


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Rayef equal 2nd with Germany's Sandra Auffarth. 

The British Judge had her 1st, the German 7th. Interesting


----------



## lex2501 (26 August 2011)

kerilli said:



			Excellent score. I saw her test last year at Burghley and she presents her horse absolutely beautifully, it's jaw-dropping how good she is esp on the flat!
Gutting for Polly, such a shame, terrible timing.
		
Click to expand...


I agree, they make such an elegant picture and it all looks so light and soft!

I really hope Imperial Cavalier manages to keep his head - he has the potential to do such a fantastic test if he allows Mary to ride him! It doesn't bode well that Piggy said that the atmosphere got to Jakata - fingers crossed!


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Just seen this

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/309309.html


----------



## Custard Cream (26 August 2011)

I noticed someone said the XC is on freeview 301 tomorrow, anyone know what channel this is on sky?


----------



## welshwizzard (26 August 2011)

Custard Cream said:



			I noticed someone said the XC is on freeview 301 tomorrow, anyone know what channel this is on sky?
		
Click to expand...

Its on BBC1 red button from 9.25am


----------



## Custard Cream (26 August 2011)

Ah OK, thanks....just searched the sky listings and they are showing highlights on BBC2 Sunday afternoon too. T


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Just been going through the breakdown of results and it seems a bit dodgy how the German judge has been scoring their riders so much higher than the other two

For example
Sandra Auffarth 74.62/75 from GBR and DEN then 79.62 from GER 
Julia Mestern ranges from 68 to 76


then for Laura Collett
GBR 77.31
DEN 78.46
then GER 73.46

It seems so stange for the scope is marking differences


----------



## lex2501 (26 August 2011)

Amazing score for Mary!!

38.8 puts them 6th!


GER judge had them in 13th but other 2 in 3rd - something very dodgy going on here....


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			Just been going through the breakdown of results and it seems a bit dodgy how the German judge has been scoring their riders so much higher than the other two

For example
Sandra Auffarth 74.62/75 from GBR and DEN then 79.62 from GER 
Julia Mestern ranges from 68 to 76


then for Laura Collett
GBR 77.31
DEN 78.46
then GER 73.46

It seems so stange for the scope is marking differences
		
Click to expand...

I looked at the results earlier and something like his top 5 was all German. And he had given the other Germans high scores it seemed.


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Go Mary!!!

Just checked results again. This looks very dodgy. German Judge has marked most of the German riders much higher than other judges, and marked other nations down. He hasn't done it with all the Germans, but he has with the ones that matter.


----------



## kubbybrown (26 August 2011)

well done Mary!
The german had her in 13th!!! Otherwise she would have been 3rd!
grr


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Yeah, there is a difference in 5 marks between the other two judges and his for Mary's. Something very dodgy and i'm not just being biased.


----------



## jules89 (26 August 2011)

it does seem very strange - and surely not coincidental that he's marking EVERY german higher and every other nation (particularly GB) very low?! Scandalous!!!


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

I'm quite keen to see Ingrid's score now  As she is a team member


----------



## lex2501 (26 August 2011)

jules89 said:



			it does seem very strange - and surely not coincidental that he's marking EVERY german higher and every other nation (particularly GB) very low?! Scandalous!!!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps someone is a little bitter after Team GB dominating at the Dressage Euros?!


----------



## jules89 (26 August 2011)

it is 5/6% difference, maybe the fact that it's "13th" makes it worse (ie if it was "7th" or something it wouldn't look so bad?) as there are more results to stretch the averages out.


oh I know what I want to say I just can't get it out!


----------



## LincsEquine (26 August 2011)

Yet more low mark judging from Christoph Hess.. I understand that views from the different angles can differ somewhat yet there does seem to be an interesting trend emerging this morning.

Interestingly yesterday he marked the two British riders slightly higher than his British and Danish colleagues.


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Ingrid into first


----------



## jules89 (26 August 2011)

lex2501 said:



			Perhaps someone is a little bitter after Team GB dominating at the Dressage Euros?!
		
Click to expand...

...lol


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Ingrid takes lead. Guess who gave her the best mark. 

I thought perhaps when I looked at the "dodgy" scores it was just that I wanted Britain to do well, but now I am starting to really think something strange is happening.


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Hopefully William can put in a solid performance in the 30's gonna be a tense xc day tomorrow!


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

amyneave said:



			Ingrid takes lead. Guess who gave her the best mark. 

I thought perhaps when I looked at the "dodgy" scores it was just that I wanted Britain to do well, but now I am starting to really think something strange is happening.
		
Click to expand...

I think to eliminate the whole "bias" nature of judges could they not get judges from outside the competing teams? I.e USA


----------



## lex2501 (26 August 2011)

I'm competing all day tomorrow so you guys are going to have to keep me posted! 

Best of Luck to William!!


----------



## jules89 (26 August 2011)

I SO wish I wasn't house hunting 2moro now!!!  damn


----------



## barneyhunter (26 August 2011)

There is a sport (ice skating or gymnastics but I'm not sure) where they have more judges and you cannot judge your own country therefore it is only when countrys join forces that there is a problem.  

ie GB judges all apart from GB riders
France judge all apart from French riders etc etc

Then is limits the level of bias and only 9 out of 10 judges scores count.


----------



## Kal (26 August 2011)

Well done Mary. Fingers crossed for William.

At least with the XC it can't be dodgy. Do you think one of the teams will put a complaint in or something?


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

LincsEquine said:



			Interestingly yesterday he marked the two British riders slightly higher than his British and Danish colleagues.
		
Click to expand...

perhaps he is trying to disguise his dodgy marking. He hasn't marked the lower placed germans higher than the other judges. ie. Kai-Steffen Meier he ranked 35th, the judge at M had him 30th.


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Kal said:



			Well done Mary. Fingers crossed for William.

At least with the XC it can't be dodgy. Do you think one of the teams will put a complaint in or something?
		
Click to expand...

The Germans have struggled with XC the past few years so fingers crossed this trend carries on


----------



## LincsEquine (26 August 2011)

An excellent comment re non competing nation judges;
New Zealand
USA
Australia
Canada

Not like they are short of options??


----------



## Kal (26 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			The Germans have struggled with XC the past few years so fingers crossed this trend carries on
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to be glued to the tv and will GB on from home. Do you think that might make the difference 

I'm thinking the Germans may be a little better as it's in their country.


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			I think to eliminate the whole "bias" nature of judges could they not get judges from outside the competing teams? I.e USA
		
Click to expand...

I like this idea. The three judges should all come from nations that are not in europe. There could still be some bias judging, but should be reduced. 

Who had the idea of putting and British and German judge on the panel. Two of the nations that could take the title, and Germany wanting revenge after last few years. Bad combination


----------



## jules89 (26 August 2011)

I do wonder if something will be said...or if the marking changes for the last lot? I wonder if Michael Jung can beat Ingrids score? (with a little help from said judge  )


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Kal said:



			I'm going to be glued to the tv and will GB on from home. Do you think that might make the difference 

I'm thinking the Germans may be a little better as it's in their country.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in work unfortunately so gonna see if you can record from the red button on sky with my mothers help, if not i'm sure fei tv will have good highlights coverage  
Final leg of the Nations Cup is on late afternoon so i'll get my horsey fix that way 



amyneave said:



			I like this idea. The three judges should all come from nations that are not in europe. There could still be some bias judging, but should be reduced. 

Who had the idea of putting and British and German judge on the panel. Two of the nations that could take the title, and Germany wanting revenge after last few years. Bad combination
		
Click to expand...

The only complication with that is for the WEG/Olympics as it would be hard to find a judge in a non-competing country with the ability to judge at that level. 
But then again, the judges should use their professional integrity and judge what they see not who they see maybe?


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

I think Michael will beat Ingrids score, but I have a good idea who will give him the best mark.


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			The only complication with that is for the WEG/Olympics as it would be hard to find a judge in a non-competing country with the ability to judge at that level. 
But then again, the judges should use their professional integrity and judge what they see not who they see maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I totally agree. Perhaps if they had more than three judges then any anomalies may get averaged out more. If they had say 5 judges and 4 gave similar marks while one gave a totally different mark, then although it would affect the score, the effect would be less dramatic


----------



## Badders (26 August 2011)

Just catching up ( always late!), and can't believe the dressage scores!. 80% from Ingrid, wow. Top 14 all above 70%, blimey. For our sakes though I hope the germans don't get too far in front.  What's the weather like over there? wet conditions xc might just turn things our way. I'll live in hope anyway. Good luck to William.


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Ingrid - 30
Sanda - 35.40
Andrea - 43.80

I make that out so far to be 109.2 

Nicola - 52.70
Mary - 38.80
Piggy - 40.40

Total of 132

Really hope William puts in a solid 30-40 so we can drop Nicola Wilson's score and then I don't think we are too far out.

Eventing seems to have really changed into a dressage competition recently


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			Ingrid - 30
Sanda - 35.40
Andrea - 43.80

I make that out so far to be 109.2 

Nicola - 52.70
Mary - 38.80
Piggy - 40.40

Total of 132

Really hope William puts in a solid 30-40 so we can drop Nicola Wilson's score and then I don't think we are too far out.

Eventing seems to have really changed into a dressage competition recently
		
Click to expand...

But they will probably drop the 43.80. William needs a far better score than Michael. I still think we need another German xc disaster.


----------



## LEC (26 August 2011)

Not sure why you are all panicing yet? Last 3 Euros have been far from dressage tests.

Blenheim 05 - serious mud turned it into a real endurance test.
Italy 07 - Very tricky combinations that caught out lots and time was tough.
Fontainbleau 09 - Very tough time, twisty and horses coming home very tired. 

This year - its raining and so I expect it to be more testing. They have worked really hard on the ground conditions but it will be soft and they are not expecting it to be a walk in the park. 

Ingrid has not exactly had a sterling run at championship competitions WEG, Olympics, Euros have all had 20s.


----------



## LincsEquine (26 August 2011)

If Michael Jung scores a 30 ish test - that puts the Germans with the sub 100 team score going into tomorrow. 
However there are lots of twists and turns around the complexes tomorrow so should favour our team horses - ISH, Trakenher type rather than the more warmbloody type lines of our German competitors - and it only takes 1 run out for a 20 penalties and suddenly its a different competition!!


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

LincsEquine said:



			If Michael Jung scores a 30 ish test - that puts the Germans with the sub 100 team score going into tomorrow. 
However there are lots of twists and turns around the complexes tomorrow so should favour our team horses - ISH, Trakenher type rather than the more warmbloody type lines of our German competitors - and it only takes 1 run out for a 20 penalties and suddenly its a different competition!!
		
Click to expand...

Another repeat of the WEG would go down superbly!


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

LincsEquine said:



			If Michael Jung scores a 30 ish test - that puts the Germans with the sub 100 team score going into tomorrow. 
However there are lots of twists and turns around the complexes tomorrow so should favour our team horses - ISH, Trakenher type rather than the more warmbloody type lines of our German competitors - and it only takes 1 run out for a 20 penalties and suddenly its a different competition!!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Its definately not over yet. The german team horses don't always go well (except Michael Jung's). Ingrid fell at badminton etc. If we put in a solid xc performance we have every chance.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (26 August 2011)

Hope william puts a good test in! I volunteered to help at a BE event tomorrow wishing I hadn't now hoping u all will keep us poor people informed!!!


----------



## FFF (26 August 2011)

Is there a link to the scores anywhere please?!


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

FFF said:



			Is there a link to the scores anywhere please?!
		
Click to expand...

http://janssen.sportcg.net/2011/luhmuehlen/leaderboard01.html


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Interviews with Mary and William on FEI TV suggest that the xc course is similar to Luhmühlen 4*, but the opposite way round. Sounds like a couple of tricky combinations near the end could catch out a few riders, especially horses that aren't quite fit enough.


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

If its pretty the same I think we're in with a good shot as Mary, William and Piggy have already been around and within the time so fingers crossed for team GB.


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			If its pretty the same I think we're in with a good shot as Mary, William and Piggy have already been around and within the time so fingers crossed for team GB.
		
Click to expand...

Both said it was pretty similar, however with the course going the oppsoite direction it will be slightly different fences, but a similar feel.


----------



## eventer168 (26 August 2011)

has anyone watched the course walk with mark phillips? it looks good


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

eventer168 said:



			has anyone watched the course walk with mark phillips? it looks good 

Click to expand...

I watched the first part, going to watch rest later


----------



## eventer168 (26 August 2011)

has anyone else heard that Polly Stockton's horse Regulus is now not competing due to minor injury?! Saw the headline on the british Evting site. http://www.britisheventing.com/news...9&sectionTitle=Latest+Eventing+News+Headlines


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Yes it was mentioned earlier in the post. Such a shame


----------



## oldvic (26 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			Yeah, there is a difference in 5 marks between the other two judges and his for Mary's. Something very dodgy and i'm not just being biased.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen the tests so I am just surmising but the german judge is sitting at the side whereas the other 2 judges are on the short side. Ingrid's horse is normally very correct in his outline as is Frank Ostholt's (led the 4* in June) whereas Mary's horse has a tendency to lose engagement and drop behind the vertical and Laura's too doesn't always match infront and behind and can lose rhythm in walk and canter so maybe there is more than 1 side to the story. These things are more obvious from the side. There is no mention of the fact that the british judge is employed by the world class project!!!!


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

But if you watched the European Dressage Championships, the judging marks seemed to be consistent no matter what the angle the judge was at. I can't find a specific breakdown of the results but from what I can remember they were consistent


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Karin Donckers into 12th place. Laura is currently equal 3rd, Mary is 8th and Piggy equal 9th. 3 more to go before William.


----------



## Kal (26 August 2011)

Italy are doing well, they are up into second place, with Sweden third.


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Yes but leading nations haven't had their final riders, so haven't disguarded a score yet. 
William needs to score around 49 or less to go ahead of Italy and Sweden.

Still a great job though

Only four left now: Nicolas Touzaint, Sam Watson, William Fox Pitt and Michael Jung


----------



## Kal (26 August 2011)

amyneave said:



			Yes but leading nations haven't had their final riders, so haven't disguarded a score yet
		
Click to expand...

There are only 4 nations of final riders to go. Germany (who are already in the lead. GB, France and Ireland.

Sorry, i was typing while you were editing


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

8th place for Nicolas Touzaint, just ahead of Mary and Piggy

Leaves the french currently in 5th place


----------



## kerilli (26 August 2011)

oldvic said:



			I haven't seen the tests so I am just surmising but the german judge is sitting at the side whereas the other 2 judges are on the short side. Ingrid's horse is normally very correct in his outline as is Frank Ostholt's (led the 4* in June) whereas Mary's horse has a tendency to lose engagement and drop behind the vertical and Laura's too doesn't always match infront and behind and can lose rhythm in walk and canter so maybe there is more than 1 side to the story. These things are more obvious from the side. There is no mention of the fact that the british judge is employed by the world class project!!!!
		
Click to expand...

but that's for pure dressage not for eventing, isn't it? or am i getting confused... sorry if so. 
having scribed a few times for the British judge (ages ago though, admittedly), I don't believe he'd be biased actually - he always judged exactly what he saw in front of him, irrespective of who was in the plate (and what flag they were wearing), unlike some other judges i've written for! 
Hope William can get a fantastic test out of Cool Mountain, fingers crossed!


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

27th for Sam Watson


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

So nervous right now for WFP


----------



## Kal (26 August 2011)

Into 16th with 42.7 (The score changed)

Team goes into tomorrow in 2nd place though.


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

42.70 for WFP


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

16th for WFP. Slightly disapointing. 
Britain will be 2nd in the team competition overnight. Germany will hold their lead, Italy are 3rd, Sweden 4th, with France 5th


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Team total of 122


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

British judge marked William the lowest of the three judges. German judge gave him highest mark!!!


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

2nd for Michael Jung, highest percentage from German judge, but only by 1%


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Michael Jung into second, pretty consistent scoring too. Disappointed to see a German 1,2 and 3 though


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			Disappointed to see a German 1,2 and 3 though
		
Click to expand...

German 1,2,3,4

They have equal fourth with Laura

Britain trail by 23 points. Thats only just over a stop behind.


----------



## Kal (26 August 2011)

Germans in the first 4 with Laura equal 4th and the German team go into tomorrow first too with a 23.2 lead.


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

amyneave said:



			German 1,2,3,4

They have equal fourth with Laura

Britain trail by 23 points. Thats only just over a stop behind.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I was just taking into account the important places, but positions 1,2 and 4 for the team is some good going.

I'm now rushing off to feed so I can get back for quarter past to sit and watch the Nations Cup, oh my life!


----------



## eventer168 (26 August 2011)

well that's now 4 germans in the top4.


----------



## Turitea (26 August 2011)

So what? It is not called 3 day eventing for nothing... 
Plenty of time and chances to catch up.


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Turitea said:



			So what? It is not called 3 day eventing for nothing... 
Plenty of time and chances to catch up. 

Click to expand...

Hopefully so, the germans are always very good at dressage, but often they can slip down the order slightly after the jumping


----------



## Twiggy14 (26 August 2011)

XC and SJ will be on red button so I'll be watching!!


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Showjumper11 said:



			XC and SJ will be on red button so I'll be watching!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm meant to be playing tennis in the morning, but for once hoping it will rain so I can watch the xc.


----------



## Tanta (26 August 2011)

looks as if it starts about 10.30 (so 9.30 here) and finishes about 3.20 (so 2.20 for us...)


----------



## amyneave (26 August 2011)

Tanta said:



			looks as if it starts about 10.30 (so 9.30 here) and finishes about 3.20 (so 2.20 for us...)
		
Click to expand...

excellent timing for an afternoon ride.


----------



## oldvic (26 August 2011)

kerilli said:



			but that's for pure dressage not for eventing, isn't it? or am i getting confused... sorry if so. 
having scribed a few times for the British judge (ages ago though, admittedly), I don't believe he'd be biased actually - he always judged exactly what he saw in front of him, irrespective of who was in the plate (and what flag they were wearing), unlike some other judges i've written for! 
Hope William can get a fantastic test out of Cool Mountain, fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

He's chairman of selectors for pure dressage and trainer for world class in eventing and consequently has done a lot of training with Laura. Really I am just sticking up for the german judge who was being critisized for marking up the germans and down Laura and Mary. There are pictures on facebook of Rayef with his neck a little high and tight and Imperial Cavalier with his tongue out so maybe the lower marks are justified.
There will be a lot of politics going on between now and next July and it hasn't gone unnoticed among other nations that the british judge is employed by our national federation. Regardless of his integrity, I'm not convinced this is an acceptable situation at major championships and more particularly, Olympic Games.


----------



## Chloe..x (26 August 2011)

Where are these said pictures?


----------



## oldvic (26 August 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			Where are these said pictures?
		
Click to expand...

They are now on British Eventing Official or the Luhmuhlen site.


----------



## kerilli (26 August 2011)

oldvic said:



			He's chairman of selectors for pure dressage and trainer for world class in eventing and consequently has done a lot of training with Laura. Really I am just sticking up for the german judge who was being critisized for marking up the germans and down Laura and Mary. There are pictures on facebook of Rayef with his neck a little high and tight and Imperial Cavalier with his tongue out so maybe the lower marks are justified.
There will be a lot of politics going on between now and next July and it hasn't gone unnoticed among other nations that the british judge is employed by our national federation. Regardless of his integrity, I'm not convinced this is an acceptable situation at major championships and more particularly, Olympic Games.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, right, I see, thankyou. Who are the judges going to be for the OG then, have they already been chosen, do you know? It's very difficult, shame we can't get really high-level judges from non-eventing nations! I guess the other answer would be to have more judges (German, French, British, USA, Canadian, NZ, Aus, Irish say), and have say 5 along the short side and 1 at B, 1 at E and 1 somewhere else... logistical nightmare though!


----------



## oldvic (26 August 2011)

kerilli said:



			Ah, right, I see, thankyou. Who are the judges going to be for the OG then, have they already been chosen, do you know? It's very difficult, shame we can't get really high-level judges from non-eventing nations! I guess the other answer would be to have more judges (German, French, British, USA, Canadian, NZ, Aus, Irish say), and have say 5 along the short side and 1 at B, 1 at E and 1 somewhere else... logistical nightmare though!
		
Click to expand...

The judges for next year are as Luhmuhlen except Gill Rolton instead of Christophe. I don't really think the system needs changing. The differences in Luhmuhlen are not that big and there will always be some as the outline and balance is more obvious from the side while straightness can only really be judged from the short side. It is more the perception that a judge is on the payroll of a team federation, more specifically under the team manager.


----------



## kerilli (26 August 2011)

Yes, I see. I really don't doubt his integrity for a second but it looks like a big conflict of interests... hmmm. Thankyou.


----------



## amyneave (27 August 2011)

Good luck to all the Brits today. I'll be out till 12pm, but hope to catch the rest. I think I will only miss nicola and piggy. Would love to have watched buzz go round. Hopefully he will get us that all important clear inside the time.


----------



## andraste (27 August 2011)

Does anybody know what time (British time) Nicola is due off?  I'm trying to work out what I can fit in when!


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

andraste said:



			Does anybody know what time (British time) Nicola is due off?  I'm trying to work out what I can fit in when!
		
Click to expand...

9th to go xc, 10.06 start i believe...


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

Am I being particularly special or is my TV now working properly? I can't find it on the red button and it was supposed to start at 9.25 wasn't it? Does everyone else have it???


----------



## rara007 (27 August 2011)

Is there a link where we can watch online?


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

It's working on the red button for me, currently Dag Albert is on.


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

BBC website should be showing it i think. my red button is working but i have Sky, that might be something to do with it, i'm not sure... Fb'ers without Sky are saying it isn't working on their red button.


----------



## Nocturnal (27 August 2011)

It's on my red button, but no commentary and nothing to say who's running.


----------



## Cate21 (27 August 2011)

zxp said:



			Am I being particularly special or is my TV now working properly? I can't find it on the red button and it was supposed to start at 9.25 wasn't it? Does everyone else have it???
		
Click to expand...

Snap Im only getting hockey?


----------



## TelH (27 August 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## jonny (27 August 2011)

ONLINE LIVE COVERAGE

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

It's working but you had to pick the option no commentary yet! Was it me or does dag look slow


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

I don't think freeview get it till 11:30

That grey horse helped her out over the D element at the water!


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

i thought Dag looked slow too, quite deliberate to the fences, but maybe that was team orders? get one safely in the bag, clear...


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

Got it! 

Are we getting commentary later does anyone know?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 August 2011)

Is there a starting list anywhere?


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

XC Start List: http://www.luhmuehlen.de/files/EM_Startlisten/ch-eu_010_slgeld.pdf

I quite like it without the commentary....not long till Nicola!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

When is Laura C due to go? Hopefully I will have coverage on TV by then as my internet can only play bits of the online coverage!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 August 2011)

Thank you!! I never watch eventing normally but as I have paid for one month of FEI TV I thought I could as well watch this whilst working. It's very exciting!!


----------



## Zuzan (27 August 2011)

freeview coverage starts at 11:05 - 15:00 on channel 301


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Custard Cream said:



			XC Start List: http://www.luhmuehlen.de/files/EM_Startlisten/ch-eu_010_slgeld.pdf

I quite like it without the commentary....not long till Nicola!
		
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

They are racking up some massive time pens!


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 August 2011)

blimey ground is soft!


----------



## Wishful (27 August 2011)

Looks like jumping's quite easy though


----------



## Clarew22 (27 August 2011)

Hope we get commentary soon, I am missing Mr Stark's humour 

Course doesn't seem to be causing any problems so far from what i've seen which isn't good news, looks like the time is going to be the significant thing.


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 August 2011)

agreed some massive time faults are being racked up, granted not all of these are team riders but still. and ground is only going to get a lot lot worse by looks


----------



## Twiggy14 (27 August 2011)

My red button won't start until 11:05 D8


----------



## Wishful (27 August 2011)

Not mad on pink number bibs


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Tim will be a better guide on the time as he will give it a go


----------



## aregona (27 August 2011)

i think this course is gonna throw some problems out later when you get people riding for the time, in the ground conditions, not to mention the fences being cut up from earlier horses!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Is time riding so tight because the ground is so soft?


----------



## ElphabaFae (27 August 2011)

Showjumper11 said:



			My red button won't start until 11:05 D8
		
Click to expand...

Same problem!

Watching it online http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Go buzz!


----------



## aregona (27 August 2011)

and he's off!!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Go Buzz! I'm sure Nicola will be a good guide for the time


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

Here goes OB. I hope she makes the time look easier than most of the others.


----------



## aregona (27 August 2011)

yes, i think these are some of the individuals who are after the clears


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

The ditch/brush to corner to skinny combination hasn't looked pretty from any of the riders...

Buzz made the water look SO easy


----------



## Wishful (27 August 2011)

French rider only 8 secs over!


----------



## aregona (27 August 2011)

i want the commentry back!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

They keep telling us the wrong names!


----------



## Twiggy14 (27 August 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

WOW over the brush/ditch. Buzz absolutely flew 14 seconds under


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Clear in. The time well done buzz


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

Nicola just finished. must admit i'm not missing the commentary at all, esp Mike Tucker's gaffes!


----------



## aregona (27 August 2011)

fantastic, class horse, class riding!!!!!


----------



## Rafferoo (27 August 2011)

Opposition Buzz - what a horse!  Well done Nicola : )


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

And commentary


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

Well done Nicola! Brilliant round! Commentator has just started on my telly.


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

We have commentry! 

It scared my dog HAHAHA! He nearly jumped out of his skin!


----------



## mrussell (27 August 2011)

spoke to soon Kerilli !


----------



## Hels_Bells (27 August 2011)

Yay go buzz and Nicola loads of time!! Any one know what time our others  ride?


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 August 2011)

here is the commentary!

wow for buzz. no one seems to be going direct at the ditch/brush to corner dont blame them either


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

One german down!


----------



## Puppy (27 August 2011)

Uh oh! Bad news for the Germans


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 August 2011)

oh dear for german team. he dont look happy


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

1 German gone


----------



## MyBoyChe (27 August 2011)

Ooops!!


----------



## ElphabaFae (27 August 2011)

First fall of the day! Could have been nasty, not a good start for the Germans.


----------



## EveningStar (27 August 2011)

My accidental subscription to feitv (the unsubscribe button clearly doesn't work, feitv has been fleecing me for months now, i'm an idiot!).... is now justified, has just brightened up a night of babysitting for me (its 9:20 at night here in NZ)


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

What a crashing fall for Andreas. I can say this as both horse and rider are ok...but it's good for Team GB!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Whispers was I the only one that laughed sorry Andreas


----------



## gillianfleming (27 August 2011)

Comentary(sp) now.  Def better than nothing!

Buzz makes it look so easy!  But the ground looks so wet already, and hopefully that won't tell tomorrow if they are coming out tired.

Agree the pink bibs look horrible and numbers seem really small!


----------



## Clarew22 (27 August 2011)

Do you think they have been commentating since the beginning just forgot to plug themselves in


----------



## Puppy (27 August 2011)

Which Germans are in their team?


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Clarew22 said:



			Do you think they have been commentating since the beginning just forgot to plug themselves in 

Click to expand...

I thought that!


----------



## Rafferoo (27 August 2011)

Ground looks well cut up already - could make things rather tough this afternoon.


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Certainly andreas was think none of the others yet are


----------



## Turitea (27 August 2011)

Puppy said:



			Which Germans are in their team?
		
Click to expand...

Sandra Auffarth
Ingrid Klimke
Michael Jung


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

I can't get the coverage anymore


----------



## gillianfleming (27 August 2011)

Must be quite tough on the horses legs going from the really quite soft going, into the arena which looks really firm?

They do seem to be making it look reasonably easy so far.


----------



## Puppy (27 August 2011)

Turitea said:



			Sandra Auffarth
Ingrid Klimke
Michael Jung
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  

Does anyone have a running order, please?


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

http://www.luhmuehlen.de/files/EM_Startlisten/ch-eu_010_slgeld.pdf


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Running order

http://www.luhmuehlen.de/files/EM_Startlisten/ch-eu_010_slgeld.pdf


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

The link is given earlier


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

How popular are the Point 2's with the European lot? Have seen a few wearing them. Also seen a few not wearing them but their BPs look really short and not covering their cocksyx (sp?) at all.


----------



## sare_bear (27 August 2011)

Looks like it might end up a dressage test after all. Course looks to be riding very easy so far.


----------



## Clarew22 (27 August 2011)

Is anyone else getting commentary before what is actually happening on screen?


----------



## gillianfleming (27 August 2011)

Peter Thomson is really smart looking!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Not that much of a dressage the time is so tight and the ground worsening


----------



## gillianfleming (27 August 2011)

Yes here!  The action is just a little behind.  Enough that you know when something is about to happen.

Def looks like its going to be a dressage comp!


----------



## Doris68 (27 August 2011)

HELP!!!  We have Sky but cannot find it on the Red Button - can only get it through the laptop.  What is going on - don't understand!
Anyone any ideas before I lose the plot completely....Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 August 2011)

bbc one so channel 101 press the red button twice then select then 2 (well that was th order of buttons at 9:30 for me!)


----------



## gillianfleming (27 August 2011)

We are getting a lot of views of the crowd!  Must have seen most fo them by now!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Ooh look at the rain!


----------



## EveningStar (27 August 2011)

Am really loving Sara O-A's grey mare


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 August 2011)

agreed also like this mare!


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

EveningStar said:



			Am really loving Sara O-A's grey mare
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to write that! She is lovely!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Yup that horse will do me


----------



## JCWHITE (27 August 2011)

Sorry just tuned into FEI tv
Who are the commentators please?


----------



## gillianfleming (27 August 2011)

Mine has just gone down!  Bummer!

Another in the queue to steal Sarah A-O's mare.


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Belgium down to 3!


----------



## EveningStar (27 August 2011)

eeek falling horses and riders everywhere


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

And France !


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Piggy next but one


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

I really dont like this commentary before the pictures malarky! They said "and he's down" and I was thinking "no he's not, no he's not, oops, yes he is!" 

Damn psychic commentators!


----------



## gillianfleming (27 August 2011)

Trying to get ready for work and not getting far!

Do all horses and riders look ok?


----------



## Badders (27 August 2011)

oh blimey, hope they're ok. Piggy in a min, good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Go piggy!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Sorry that was almost premature


----------



## Puppy (27 August 2011)

Damn german cameras showing spectators when Piggy is on course! Grrr!


----------



## Badders (27 August 2011)

i don't want to see Sandra warming up, show me Piggy!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

German flags who wants to see that


----------



## Puppy (27 August 2011)

FFS, the cameras are going to concentrate on the german lady now... 

We want to see Piggy!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Ooh heart in mouth!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Over the bogie fence yes


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Yes home 2nd place at mo


----------



## monkeybum13 (27 August 2011)

eek!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

And another german hits the deck


----------



## Badders (27 August 2011)

omg! Thats horrible, such a fast fall, makes me shudder


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 August 2011)

Wow a little fast perhaps?


----------



## aregona (27 August 2011)

opps!


----------



## BeckyD (27 August 2011)

lannerch said:



			And another german hits the deck
		
Click to expand...

He was coming in way too fast! Thank god the horse got up. Hope it's ok


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

he rode that one like a steeplechase fence though. thrown well clear thank goodness.


----------



## Hornby (27 August 2011)

German rider deserved to fall, riding dangerously imo, shame poor horse had to suffer a fall too for rider's poor performance


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Usually a safer fall when at speed rider gets thrown clear as happened here


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

What is it with the Germans they don't seem to learn!


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

the young German girl did a great job, esp going straight at the corner. the older ones ride like nutcases sometimes.


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

So are the German team out?

ETA: Really like how Dirk Schrade (sp?) rode


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

nope, Andreas Ostholt was an individual.


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

thank you


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Didn't realise heffers was there


----------



## j1ffy (27 August 2011)

I just looked at the scores and thought it's looking like an easy course, then came on here to see there have been fallers! Who has fallen? They don't seem to be showing on the scoreboard (I'm looking at the same one as yesterday).


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

And Good round on a young horse well done heffers


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

lannerch said:



			Didn't realise heffers was there
		
Click to expand...

ditto.

a few fallers - first German team rider and Andreas Ostholt just now, both at same let-up fence, someone else fell there too, and 2 falls at 1st corner in arena, both horses sort of banked it or dived into it, 1 was a stride off it. first French team rider fell there. no horses or riders hurt.


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

live results feed:
http://www.luhmuehlen.de/


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 August 2011)

The finish girl has purple stirrups! Lol


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

pink/purple stirrups!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Really like Portersize Just a Jiff 

Ground is starting to get really cut up


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 August 2011)

Is it bad that I find the stirrups a little bit awesome?


----------



## philamena (27 August 2011)

Wow, is that Finnish lady Sanna Siltakorpi riding without gloves?


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

hello 

french horse is pushing his luck


----------



## j1ffy (27 August 2011)

Thanks kerilli and OIAM! heading home now to watch it...

The 4* rider at my old yard always does xc with no gloves too, he reckons he has better grip when the reins are sweaty.


----------



## Badders (27 August 2011)

Thank you for results feed  Laura soon, after Frank Ostholt. Camilla looking super.


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

the Finnish girl went round with her mobile phone in her pocket, could clearly see its outline just now. that's confidence for you!


----------



## philamena (27 August 2011)

That's brilliant. I have such sissy hands they'd be in bits by the time i got back. 

French chap was deffo on the wrong side of the flag, right?


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Jiff made that bogey fence look very easy!


Jiff was very honest to jump the corner I thought


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Sure French rider was wrong side agh looks like has been stopped


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Now to see what this German will do....!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

The Italian girl now riding is she the one who was eliminated at the wave fence into the water at Badminton and then tried to carry on?


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Go Laura! Rayaf is so pretty


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Good luck Laura and Rayef


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Laura had to work quite hard there!


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

Rayef is stunning. Hope they do a great round.
Oh damn damn damn. Miles off it.


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Oh bother!


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Oh no  That looked sore


----------



## Caledonia (27 August 2011)

She'd no stride........


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Poor Laura


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Frank is having a fab ride!


----------



## Caledonia (27 August 2011)

Such a shame as she looked so polished up to then.....


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

I want to see Laura!!! *stamps feet*


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

Caledonia said:



			She'd no stride........
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this, she was a mile off it and you could see he's just not used to being asked to cover for her from that sort of distance, she's usually so accurate. Gutting, poor L.


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

LC's Horse looks a bit unsettled now  And not very happy


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

It's all falling to pieces !


----------



## monkeybum13 (27 August 2011)

Poor Laura, today is not her day


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Rayef doesn't look like he does normally, just doesn't seem to be locking on? I wonder if the pressure on Laura is breaking them apart a little today


----------



## philamena (27 August 2011)

Oh dear. Poor Laura.


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

is she an individual ?
sorry ive just caught up 

poor laura


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Yes an individual


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

angelish said:



			is she an individual ?
sorry ive just caught up 

poor laura 

Click to expand...

yes she is


----------



## Kiribati_uk (27 August 2011)

Poor Laura something slightly a miss, she looked so nervous at start box.


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

thanks muchly 
bless her


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

It's interesting looking at their BE record:  http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=61680

It's obviously not totally up to date, but an R and a W recently....and did they really only have 1 outing in 2010?


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Kiribati_uk said:



			Poor Laura something slightly a miss, she looked so nervous at start box.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that, I mean I understand it is a big course and pressure etc but she looked like she could cry whereas usually she just looks SO determined :/


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Custard Cream said:



			It's interesting looking at their BE record:  http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=61680

It's obviously not totally up to date, but an R and a W recently....and did they really only have 1 outing in 2010?
		
Click to expand...


Yep, injury etc


----------



## brushingboots (27 August 2011)

She's been eliminated.


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Well ridden to persuade him over the log!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

brushingboots said:



			She's been eliminated. 

Click to expand...


Where?


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Is it just me I thought that horse stopping at the water looked lame!


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Looks like she wanted to get him back into the water to encourage him to land in it


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

brushingboots said:



			She's been eliminated. 

Click to expand...

oh no  she'll be gutted thought it looked like they were walking home 
comentary not being very helpful


----------



## Caledonia (27 August 2011)

I don't like the course, or the way a lot of horses don't seem to enjoy it as much as they used to. Too many twists and technicals.


----------



## brushingboots (27 August 2011)

Don't know. Looking at Luhmuhlen website.


----------



## philamena (27 August 2011)

Rolex Turn...


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Sorry I may have just switched off (mentally) did the commentary say anything else about Laura?

Just seen your comment philamena...not surprised Laura was eliminated there, but still a big shame


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Buzz enjoyed it


----------



## philamena (27 August 2011)

No - got it from twitter. Not sure they've mentioned it yet on commentary? or did I zone out/


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

Poor Laura, she must have felt the pressure today. She's only a young'un!


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

philamena said:



			No - got it from twitter. Not sure they've mentioned it yet on commentary? or did I zone out/
		
Click to expand...

no theyve not said anything there was just a split sec pic of them walking back looking 
but don't know if it was at the finish


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

Live results: http://janssen.sportcg.net/2011/luhmuehlen/leaderboard01.html


----------



## philamena (27 August 2011)

Must be frustrating for Mike and Tina - they're having to commentate to non-BBC pictures, whereas when the BBC get them themselves they can make more of a priority of showing the Brits... Still, makes economic sense to buy the pictures in and would rather have it than not!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

I just read it on facebook. Is this Susanna Bordonne?

ETA: i've actually listened now so now it is!


----------



## Puppy (27 August 2011)

Gosh, this rain looks horrible


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Nicola is so modest  

Is Simone Deitermann riding?


----------



## Caledonia (27 August 2011)

lannerch said:



			Buzz enjoyed it 

Click to expand...

So did The Jump Jet, but a lot of the others aren't........


----------



## Caledonia (27 August 2011)

Jeez .......... that was lucky.......


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Mary next


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

finally an update about Joseph!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Go Mary!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

C'mon Mary


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

IC and Mary made the water look pretty easy


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Ingrid looks very determined!


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

****  OMg that was horrible   poor mary


----------



## georgiegirl (27 August 2011)

my screen just cut out and i switched sky back on and now all my red button is doing is bringing up f1 driver tracker? help!!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

mary


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Oh s##t


----------



## monkeybum13 (27 August 2011)

*****, horrible fall!


----------



## PuzzlePatch (27 August 2011)

Ouchie ouchie, i let out a yelp...


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

that was nasty really hope marys ok


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Mary up and smiling


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Phew, so glad to see Mary up


----------



## georgiegirl (27 August 2011)

tv has decided to play up grrrrr! what happened to mary?


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Beautiful jump over the second corner for Ingrid!


----------



## Custard Cream (27 August 2011)

Oh dear! Poor Mary, almost dragged too. Hope she's ok. GER and GB down to 3 riders each.

I always worry watching Ingrid...she's so fast...


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Horse's leg was left behind at the blue things out of the water & rotated, luckily mary was out far enough to the side to escape serious injury


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Ingrids taking some chances!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

georgiegirl said:



			tv has decided to play up grrrrr! what happened to mary?
		
Click to expand...

she had no stride at the first water as she came up the bank, IC tried to jump but rotated, Mary is fine, presume IC is too


----------



## DarkHorseB (27 August 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			Beautiful jump over the second corner for Ingrid!
		
Click to expand...

What a stunning horse!


----------



## j1ffy (27 August 2011)

My effing internet explorer crashed just as they started to fall   Good to see Mary get up and walk away, did Imperial Cavalier look ok?


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Ingrid worries me watching her XC...


----------



## NicoleS_007 (27 August 2011)

Poor Mary!! And i agree Ingrid is kinda scary to watch  ... They havent showed much of Joseph


----------



## Caledonia (27 August 2011)

Me too, 1 IAM.........


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (27 August 2011)

Christ that was an horrible fall for Mary, I'm so very glad she got up and walked away, as did the horse.
I must say that I find Mary's ability to be positive, and smile even when things have gone wrong such an inspiration.

Better luck next time Mary


----------



## Caledonia (27 August 2011)

Joseph looked to be going great though - he's such a sympathetic rider, I love watching him.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (27 August 2011)

j1ffy said:



			My effing internet explorer crashed just as they started to fall   Good to see Mary get up and walk away, did Imperial Cavalier look ok?
		
Click to expand...

Yea he looked fine when troting off after


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

sleepingdragon10 said:



			I must say that I find Mary's ability to be positive, and smile even when things have gone wrong such an inspiration.
		
Click to expand...

This^^^


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Ingrid seems so in tune with her horse though - horse has a natural rhythm 

joseph should have finished by now - he was 8 seconds over! clear


----------



## misst (27 August 2011)

sleepingdragon10 said:



			Christ that was an horrible fall for Mary, I'm so very glad she got up and walked away, as did the horse.
I must say that I find Mary's ability to be positive, and smile even when things have gone wrong such an inspiration.

Better luck next time Mary

Click to expand...

^^^ This.  Such an ambassador for the sport.


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Ingrid rode the Rolex turn beautifully  And she was so pleased

Well done to her


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Fantastic ride from ingrid! Made it look very flowing and smooth


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Not sure it will be 9th consecutive gold for GB...

Does Ingrid wear a Uvex?


----------



## NicoleS_007 (27 August 2011)

only_me said:



			Ingrid seems so in tune with her horse though - horse has a natural rhythm 

joseph should have finished by now - he was 8 seconds over! clear 

Click to expand...

Woooooo  I cant decide whom to root for so il just go for the brits and irish lol I think being northern irish allows me to


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 August 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			Does Ingrid wear a Uvex?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she does 

I know nothing about eventing but really enjoyed watching Ingrid ride. Such harmony and fluency


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			Not sure it will be 9th consecutive gold for GB...

Does Ingrid wear a Uvex?
		
Click to expand...

whats a uvex ?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 August 2011)

angelish it's the brand of her helmet.


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

angelish said:



			whats a uvex ? 

Click to expand...

hat


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			angelish it's the brand of her helmet.
		
Click to expand...

ah thanks


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

so impressed with didier's horse through the rolex turn


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

Love Graafman


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Agh graffman!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

well sat CF, slightly naughty grafman


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

Mary King winded but feeling fine after a heavy fall with Imperial Cavalier at the Messmer water combination. Off for a precautionary x-ray to double check that all is well.

of team GB facebook


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

Ooops Ak's Gallopers martingale has broken


----------



## brushingboots (27 August 2011)

Ground looks to be very cut up now, compared to this morning, and the course seems to be riding slower now too


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Not such a dressage compitition as first feared


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 August 2011)

I love this horse Apollo!!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Another hairy one agreed though lovely horse !
Karen next how vocal are we going to be?


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

sticky start for donkers


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

She forgot to tell him to jump!


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

lannerch said:



			She forgot to tell him to jump!
		
Click to expand...

LOL i think you are right!


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Looks like a nasty fall!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

And now she's been swimming


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

forgot to tell him to land ?
was pleased when he got up poor horse


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Lol she'll remember next time!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

William due next


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Go cool mountain! Not as cool as William though


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

aww **** for sam  
ireland need to finish well, they aren't qual for the olympics yet :S


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

I love cool mountain too


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (27 August 2011)

Where are you guys watching this?


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

nail biting stuff for william!!


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

OMG William!


----------



## monkeybum13 (27 August 2011)

Well sat WFP!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Ooh that was close


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Where are you guys watching this?
		
Click to expand...

red button


----------



## angelish (27 August 2011)

well sat ,how did he stay on that


----------



## Kiribati_uk (27 August 2011)

cant watch........ how did he sit that????


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Tell them to shut up about the shoe


----------



## NicoleS_007 (27 August 2011)

Jeez heart in mouth moment for WFP


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

I have no idea how he stayed on there! He looked like he was a gonner!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

We need him home and sound tomorrow


----------



## zxp (27 August 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

What a good horse


----------



## only_me (27 August 2011)

Bloody hell!! WFP is an AWESOME rider


----------



## monkeybum13 (27 August 2011)

Very good horse, amazing rider!


----------



## lannerch (27 August 2011)

Yes!


----------



## welshwizzard (27 August 2011)

What a star! horse and rider


----------



## j1ffy (27 August 2011)

Holy crap, that was a scary round.  Well done WFP!!!


----------



## NicoleS_007 (27 August 2011)

Oh crikey, what an honest horse and fab riding from WFP


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (27 August 2011)

damm red button and global lock outs! 

Thanks for the running commentry though!


----------



## Bustermartin (27 August 2011)

Phenomenal riding as usual from WFP.  They will be working through the night to make sure horse is sound tomorrow though ......  Everything crossed!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (27 August 2011)

I loved Sam


----------



## LEC (27 August 2011)

I love Sam he really is class probably thanks to his rider but keep thinking if only they would pull his tail!!


----------



## amyneave (27 August 2011)

Just finished watching the BBC coverage. Gosh it was a bit hair raising from a British point of view. Poor mary, and William was quite lucky, but rode well. Hopefully all horses sound tomorrow morning.


----------



## vallin (27 August 2011)

amyneave said:



			Just finished watching the BBC coverage. Gosh it was a bit hair raising from a British point of view. Poor mary, and William was quite lucky, but rode well. Hopefully all horses sound tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this.


----------



## amyneave (27 August 2011)

Just read that Mary King has had x-rays just to check, but nothing is broken, just bruised


----------



## Chloe..x (27 August 2011)

Haven't seen any action from today as I have been in work but I can't help but think that for 2012 we could do with a real improvement in dressage as XC seems to be pretty solid for us. I think unless the Germans have a horse fail the vet tomorrow then have it in the bag. Ingrid looks unstoppable


----------



## Eventerlad15 (27 August 2011)

I missed it today....is there anywhere I can watch online? Sure I found the June event on some German website. Any ideas?


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 August 2011)

They will show highlights tomorrow


----------



## Puppy (27 August 2011)

Anyone know where and when we can get the trot up results in the morning?


----------



## silu (27 August 2011)

From reading the H&H latest report, glad Mary is ok. A nasty fall for her and IC. Thought WFP performed miracles to actually get round, hope CM will be sound tomorrow. Pity there was no comment from the sixth British representative, we all need to learn to take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## Puppy (28 August 2011)

silu said:



			Pity there was no comment from the sixth British representative, we all need to learn to take the rough with the smooth.
		
Click to expand...

The 6th? Are you talking about Laura or Polly?! 

Meh! Either way, I don't think either of them deserve anything less than 100% respect and admiration.


----------



## amyneave (28 August 2011)

Hopefully all sound this morning. Going to miss the action as I'm at a competition, but Good luck to alll the Brits. Ingrid hasn't always been the best show jumper so I think Micheal Jung will add a european title to his name.


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 August 2011)

Is it on BBC red button again?


----------



## Chloe..x (28 August 2011)

No its on BBC 2 today


----------



## amyneave (28 August 2011)

Its live on Red button, with Highlights later on BB2.

Anyone know if the trot up has been yet/have we passed???


----------



## mbequest (28 August 2011)

From a friend at the champs - All 3 British horses have passed, no news yet on the German horses...


----------



## Turitea (28 August 2011)

All the German horses have passed.


----------



## amage (28 August 2011)

Puppy said:



			The 6th? Are you talking about Laura or Polly?! 

Meh! Either way, I don't think either of them deserve anything less than 100% respect and admiration. 

Click to expand...

Well the quote on H&H report stated Laura had "apparently gone to ground". Yes she must have been gutted and she had a lousy day but you suck it up for 5 mins and you give a quote to the journalists...then by all means go to ground!


----------



## gillianfleming (28 August 2011)

Does anyone know what time it starts on the red button?  Been hunting everywhere and can't find any details.

Had to go to work and missed all the excitement yesterday!


----------



## vallin (28 August 2011)

gillianfleming said:



			Does anyone know what time it starts on the red button?  Been hunting everywhere and can't find any details.

Had to go to work and missed all the excitement yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

1240 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/5345480.stm


----------



## gillianfleming (28 August 2011)

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## oldvic (28 August 2011)

amage said:



			Well the quote on H&H report stated Laura had "apparently gone to ground". Yes she must have been gutted and she had a lousy day but you suck it up for 5 mins and you give a quote to the journalists...then by all means go to ground!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely right. She will learn to take the rough with the smooth and bounce back but in all her other team experiences things have gone very well and she has rather been put on a pedestal so it was a long way for her to fall. The first step is to get out there today with a smile on her face and support her team mates. The wound licking can be done in private later on.


----------



## KatB (28 August 2011)

Completely agree oldvic, and it will be tough for her, as she's had an incredibly successful (and well deserved) set of results at championship level before, so this will be the first time she's had a real "crash", but it's only the beginning for her


----------



## stroppymare153 (28 August 2011)

having said that, she has been very graceful in adversity before - when both top horses were injured and when she had to be left out of one of the teams because she didn't have a lower level qualifying run (or something).  Still - sure she will have pulled herself together overnight and be out there with the others willing those German poles to fall!!


----------



## brushingboots (28 August 2011)

Live results here
http://janssen.sportcg.net/2011/luhmuehlen/leaderboard01.html


----------



## Puppy (28 August 2011)

brushingboots said:



			Live results here
http://janssen.sportcg.net/2011/luhmuehlen/leaderboard01.html

Click to expand...

Which be warned are a tad in front of the tv coverage


----------



## vallin (28 August 2011)

can anyone else not find it on red button? or does anyone have an online link?


----------



## charlimouse (28 August 2011)

vallin said:



			can anyone else not find it on red button? or does anyone have an online link?
		
Click to expand...


I can't either . I only have freeview though, and on the BBC website it doesn't say weather freeview can get it or not . Oh well, looks like I will just have to watch the live results page!!!!!!


----------



## meardsall_millie (28 August 2011)

Channel 301 says it starts at 1.30pm


----------



## gillianfleming (28 August 2011)

Me either!

And can't get it from the BBC website!


----------



## vallin (28 August 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			Channel 301 says it starts at 1.30pm
		
Click to expand...

Gah! Why does BBC lie


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (28 August 2011)

mines saying either 12.40 which is clearly not so and then 3 15 i'm so confused


----------



## mrussell (28 August 2011)

You need a sky dish to get the extra BBCi freeview channels... it is on now but only via Sky freeview.


----------



## Puppy (28 August 2011)

cloball said:



			mines saying either 12.40 which is clearly not so and then 3 15 i'm so confused
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is.  

It started on BBC red button at 12.40, but the highlights are on standard TV at 3.15.


----------



## Puppy (28 August 2011)

Nicola and Buzz next, eaaaaak!!!


----------



## mrussell (28 August 2011)

Opp Buzz in now... just the 1 down...  phew !


----------



## Puppy (28 August 2011)

A brilliant round by Nicola  Gosh, I had my heart in my mouth.... 

Piggy will be up shortly, meeep!


----------



## vallin (28 August 2011)

Is it possible to get it online anywhere?


----------



## teapot (28 August 2011)

Time for some anti German pole rubbing vibes...

I can't find it anywhere


----------



## mrussell (28 August 2011)

Piggy in now.... just 1 down...  leaves us just 1 pen ahead of France...


----------



## teapot (28 August 2011)

One down for Piggy


----------



## mrussell (28 August 2011)

Nic Touzaint in now... hoping for one down to take the pressure off of WFP


----------



## mrussell (28 August 2011)

Nicolas clear.... WFP must not have any penalties otherwise France take Silver and GBR go home with Bronze..


----------



## teapot (28 August 2011)

All we can say is that (given it'll be likely the Germans get team gold) is that 8 consecutive golds is one hell of an achievement, bad prep run good final run (given next summer), the Germans are always tough to beat on home soil and of course so are the Brits


----------



## Puppy (28 August 2011)

Darn French!! 

Time for William to show some of his magic!


----------



## mrussell (28 August 2011)

WFP in now


----------



## mrussell (28 August 2011)

and WFP.....  has one down...  bronze it is


----------



## brushingboots (28 August 2011)

Bronze it is


----------



## Changes (28 August 2011)

Horse looks tired


----------



## teapot (28 August 2011)

Luck of the draw I guess  Hey ho, at least everyone's coming home safe and sound (and hope Regulus is ok too)


----------



## teapot (28 August 2011)

Going to be a 1,2,3,4,5 for Germany and team Gold. Well done to them


----------



## PuzzlePatch (28 August 2011)

Eurgh BBC why is it delayed for hockey, missing all the english...


----------



## mrussell (28 August 2011)

last rider going...  Ingrid Klimke

6 down

Germany still take Gold.
France in Silver
GB in Bronze

Micheal Jung takes Gold  (GER)
Sandra Auffarth Silver  (GER)
Frank Ostalt Bronze  (GER)

WFP was 7th
Piggy French 9th 
Nicola W 16th


----------



## teapot (28 August 2011)

Jung gets individual gold


----------



## only_me (28 August 2011)

Poor ingrid  no one wants to have a round like that 

But yay for sam!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 August 2011)

Talk about a clean sweep for Germany


----------



## charlimouse (28 August 2011)

Well Germany have to go on the 'Team's the beat' list for London 2012!!!!!!!!!

Talk about thrashing the competition!!!!!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 August 2011)

And really happy for Stefano & Apollo, finished in 5th place. Pity about those silly time penalties x-c, otherwise he'd have got individual silver


----------



## Mithras (28 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Talk about a clean sweep for Germany  

Click to expand...

What a performance!  Bit gutted for Ingrid Klimke though, she's such a dogged trier.


----------



## charlimouse (28 August 2011)

So which teams have qualified for the Olympics then???


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 August 2011)

True, I felt so bad for her    But she still got a team gold at least.


----------



## tigers_eye (28 August 2011)

France and Sweden got the qualifying places, feel sorry for Ireland, missed out by very little.


----------



## oldvic (28 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			And really happy for Stefano & Apollo, finished in 5th place. Pity about those silly time penalties x-c, otherwise he'd have got individual silver 

Click to expand...

Brilliant result for him. His wife nearly died in the spring and he didn't compete during that time so he and the horse would be short of match practise. He really deserves the good result.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 August 2011)

oldvic said:



			Brilliant result for him. His wife nearly died in the spring and he didn't compete during that time so he and the horse would be short of match practise. He really deserves the good result.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I had no idea. Bless him. Is she ok now?


----------



## oldvic (28 August 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			France and Sweden got the qualifying places, feel sorry for Ireland, missed out by very little.
		
Click to expand...

Italy missed by very little too. It's hard luck for both nations who have been a bit in the doldrums and are fighting their way back.


----------



## kerilli (28 August 2011)

i felt desperately sorry for Sara Algottson-Ostholt too, that lovely homebred and she had gone so brilliantly, to have a mistake like that in the final line and pay so dearly for it... jeeeez. such a shame for her, and for Ingrid.
Michael and Sam are just unbelievable, make it look ridiculously easy.
alarm bells well and truly ringing for London 2012 now, can't believe Germany's strength in depth! the young German girl Sandra Auffarth was awesome, as was Elaine Pen on Vera.


----------



## Saucisson (28 August 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			France and Sweden got the qualifying places, feel sorry for Ireland, missed out by very little.
		
Click to expand...

Happy for France though.

How did Belgium do?


----------



## teapot (28 August 2011)

kerilli said:



			i felt desperately sorry for Sara Algottson-Ostholt too, that lovely homebred and she had gone so brilliantly, to have a mistake like that in the final line and pay so dearly for it... jeeeez. such a shame for her, and for Ingrid.
Michael and Sam are just unbelievable, make it look ridiculously easy.
alarm bells well and truly ringing for London 2012 now, can't believe Germany's strength in depth! the young German girl Sandra Auffarth was awesome, as was Elaine Pen on Vera.
		
Click to expand...

Think London's going to be very interesting... 

That said, Team GB has had major strength in depth too and ok so the Euros haven't been a success (compared to what we're used to) they'll regroup and if it means they'll put even more work in for next summer then that's a good thing. The Germans never perform as well away from home...


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 August 2011)

teapot said:



			That said, Team GB has had major strength in depth too and ok so the Euros haven't been a success (compared to what we're used to) they'll regroup and if it means they'll put even more work in for next summer then that's a good thing. The Germans never perform as well away from home...
		
Click to expand...

Frankly, Germany seemed to come from a different planet - totally different class.

I know nothing about the sport though


----------



## teapot (28 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Frankly, Germany seemed to come from a different planet - totally different class.

I know nothing about the sport though 

Click to expand...

Yup, like the Brits did at WEG last year.

Is Chris Bartle still their cheif d'equipe?


----------



## oldvic (28 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Really? I had no idea. Bless him. Is she ok now? 

Click to expand...

Yes, she's doing well and getting her strength back. I'm so pleased for him, he's such a nice guy.


----------



## LEC (28 August 2011)

I just think Michael Jung and Same have no chinks in their armour - they are the ones who hold it all together for Germany. Frank and Ingrid are very hit and miss. The new girl was very calm and collected and looks awesome for the future.

Will be interesting to see if their are any subtle changes in team GB as there are some very strong teams coming up in Germany, NZ, Australia and France coming back again.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 August 2011)

oldvic said:



			Yes, she's doing well and getting her strength back. I'm so pleased for him, he's such a nice guy.
		
Click to expand...

Aww. Is he based in the UK? I don't know Stefano at all but absolutely love his horse, he was sold/found by an acquaintance and that's why I was keen to catch a glimpse of him - it was at last year's WEG, saw clips of the dressage and I swear I almost fainted, I never thought an eventer could move like that!!!


----------



## jedge (28 August 2011)

teapot said:



			Think London's going to be very interesting... 

That said, Team GB has had major strength in depth too and ok so the Euros haven't been a success (compared to what we're used to) they'll regroup and if it means they'll put even more work in for next summer then that's a good thing. The Germans never perform as well away from home...
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure if anyone else agrees, but I do not find some of the Germans very comfortable to watch XC. The Olympic XC track is apparently very twisty and hilly (according to HH report from test event), and I think one of the top riders said the best horse to get round the track would be a polo pony! Do you think the German style of riding and horse (fast and bold) will suit this type of track?

I felt gutted for Laura Collett, such shame on her debut at the Euros.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (28 August 2011)

Anyone know why the highlights arent on? They were suppose to be on at 3.15 and it isnt!! Stupid BBC


----------



## LizzieJ (28 August 2011)

They're on BBC2


----------



## oldvic (28 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Aww. Is he based in the UK? I don't know Stefano at all but absolutely love his horse, he was sold/found by an acquaintance and that's why I was keen to catch a glimpse of him - it was at last year's WEG, saw clips of the dressage and I swear I almost fainted, I never thought an eventer could move like that!!!
		
Click to expand...

No, he lives in Rome. He is a lovely horse and I'm sure that with experience the time won't be a problem.


----------



## rebmw (28 August 2011)

jedge said:



			Im not sure if anyone else agrees, but I do not find some of the Germans very comfortable to watch XC. The Olympic XC track is apparently very twisty and hilly (according to HH report from test event), and I think one of the top riders said the best horse to get round the track would be a polo pony! Do you think the German style of riding and horse (fast and bold) will suit this type of track?

I have to agree. I think Ingrids fall at badminton was a good example of when that fast and bold style causes them problems.
There was certainly more than one occasion yesterday that my heart was in my mouth watching the germans and thinking you were lucky to get away with that one. Not quite the control and finesse you'd expect at this level, but you've got to admire their braveness and faith in their horses.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 August 2011)

Just seen Mary's fall, lucky lucky lady (in so far as she can be lucky having fallen). So pleased she is OK.

Have to say, Ingrid Klimke xc scares me a little bit!!


----------



## oldvic (28 August 2011)

Maybe twists and turns will help the germans as it will help to set them up a bit. They have some serious talent to call on. Will they be any more disadvantaged than our horses who were hardly foot-perfect this weekend?


----------



## teapot (28 August 2011)

Jeezz Mary was lucky! 

I'll be interested to see how the Germans fare on a fast twisty course...


----------



## amyneave (28 August 2011)

I have been out to a competition today so missed the jumping. Gutted for the team, not one of our best performances. However bronze is still a good achievement, we are just used to our very high standards. 

Looking forward to Burghley now!!


----------



## amyneave (28 August 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			France and Sweden got the qualifying places, feel sorry for Ireland, missed out by very little.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was three to qualify????

Just had a good luck at the results. I think Britain just didn't have the luck this week. It started with Polly, then Laura, then Mary, then in the SJ. Britain on their day can be also be unbeatable as Germany was today. 
Laura and Rayef could well feature next year and do very well for us. Cool Mountain didn't have the best time (few mistakes dressage, few scary moments xc, and one down sj), but we know if it worked out for him he could win medals like he did last year. 

Also Mary is normally very reliable. IF she hadn't fallen and had gone inside time, then sj clear (i know its a huge IF ) she would have finished 3rd. Also if Piggy can sort those time faults out xc, and we can knock a few marks of Buzz's dressage, then that will make huge difference. 

Britain still have a huge chance next year, plus if Minors Frolic and Redesigned are back it will only add to the choice for the selectors. 

P.S. 
Well done Germany


----------



## Chloe..x (28 August 2011)

absolutely LOVE Ingrids horse, he's such a little tryer but he looked SO tired in the SJ. 

Unlucky for team GB but hopefully it has highlighted some weaknesses i.e dressage in comparison to the German for 2012.


----------



## Sonette (28 August 2011)

teapot said:



			Jeezz Mary was lucky! 

I'll be interested to see how the Germans fare on a fast twisty course...
		
Click to expand...

Interesting discussion.... I believe Michael Jung was second in the test event. And if I remember correctly, the Olympic course was also fast and twisty and the Germans did not have too many problems. 

I don't know if Braxxi (Ingrid's horse) was tired, but he does not have a good track record of clear rounds in sj to begin with.


----------



## oldvic (28 August 2011)

amyneave said:



			I thought it was three to qualify????

Just had a good luck at the results. I think Britain just didn't have the luck this week. It started with Polly, then Laura, then Mary, then in the SJ. Britain on their day can be also be unbeatable as Germany was today. 
Laura and Rayef could well feature next year and do very well for us. Cool Mountain didn't have the best time (few mistakes dressage, few scary moments xc, and one down sj), but we know if it worked out for him he could win medals like he did last year. 

Also Mary is normally very reliable. IF she hadn't fallen and had gone inside time, then sj clear (i know its a huge IF ) she would have finished 3rd. Also if Piggy can sort those time faults out xc, and we can knock a few marks of Buzz's dressage, then that will make huge difference. 

Britain still have a huge chance next year, plus if Minors Frolic and Redesigned are back it will only add to the choice for the selectors. 

P.S. 
Well done Germany
		
Click to expand...

So it's bad luck if things don't go right for us but not for others?!!!!

Our chance of gold hasn't changed from before the europeans although Rayef wasn't looking quick thinking and agile on a twisty course and has a lot to prove if he's to get back onto a team. Piggy's problem with Jakata is not new, just more obvious on this course but she has other horses that might be more suitable. Cool Mountain made mistakes and was tense in the dressage, that's life. He also made mistakes across country which he was lucky to survive. He's made mistakes before and probably will again, hopefully his luck will continue. So he had a show jump. He hit one very hard at WEG and it stayed, this time it didn't but it wasn't like he just touched it. Imperial Cavalier has had hairy rounds before and got away with it, this time he didn't. Even if he had gone clear, who's to say that he would have show jumped clear - he had 2 down at Gatcombe and has had fences in the past.
Also don't forget USA, Canada and New Zealand weren't there and Australia may well qualify at Blenheim. Next year is going to be a competition to savour with several nations in with a big shout for medals. Don't write any of them off or rely on luck although whoever wins will probably earn their fair share.


----------



## Chloe..x (28 August 2011)

oldvic said:



			So it's bad luck if things don't go right for us but not for others?!!!!

Our chance of gold hasn't changed from before the europeans although Rayef wasn't looking quick thinking and agile on a twisty course and has a lot to prove if he's to get back onto a team. Piggy's problem with Jakata is not new, just more obvious on this course but she has other horses that might be more suitable. Cool Mountain made mistakes and was tense in the dressage, that's life. He also made mistakes across country which he was lucky to survive. He's made mistakes before and probably will again, hopefully his luck will continue. So he had a show jump. He hit one very hard at WEG and it stayed, this time it didn't but it wasn't like he just touched it. Imperial Cavalier has had hairy rounds before and got away with it, this time he didn't. Even if he had gone clear, who's to say that he would have show jumped clear - he had 2 down at Gatcombe and has had fences in the past.
Also don't forget USA, Canada and New Zealand weren't there and Australia may well qualify at Blenheim. Next year is going to be a competition to savour with several nations in with a big shout for medals. Don't write any of them off or rely on luck although whoever wins will probably earn their fair share.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't think the USA and Canada are forces to be reckoned with in comparison to the Germans and New Zealand. In all honestly, I predict it will be between those 3 nations. USA and Canada don't have the strength and depth that we, Germany and NZ have. 
The ground seemed to be cutting up so badly at Luhmuhlen and Rayef probably just had an off day as Laura said. Nerves probably got the better of her to, not easy making your senior debut at 21 in the European championships.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 August 2011)

I am not sure I understand the criticism of the Germans' 'fast and bold' style.

Is it different to, say, Opposition Buzz's style? Is that not equally 'uncomfortable' to watch?

Is it about 'taking risks'? If so, surely WFP must have taken loads too to still make the time despite almost falling / problems at the water which surely must have cost him quite a bit...

To very ignorant eyes (i.e. mine  ), Ingrid's (and Sam's) rounds both looked absolutely perfect, stunning, what incredible partnerships.


----------



## oldvic (28 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			I am not sure I understand the criticism of the Germans' 'fast and bold' style.

Is it different to, say, Opposition Buzz's style? Is that not equally 'uncomfortable' to watch?

Is it about 'taking risks'? If so, surely WFP must have taken loads too to still make the time despite almost falling / problems at the water which surely must have cost him quite a bit...

To very ignorant eyes (i.e. mine  ), Ingrid's (and Sam's) rounds both looked absolutely perfect, stunning, what incredible partnerships.
		
Click to expand...

I think we are dealing with a strong dose of nationalism!! Michael Jung rode a super round on a great xc horse with lovely quiet hands and minimal interference. Ingrid too didn't do much wrong. If she had gone any slower she would have had time faults so what was she supposed to do? where she was fairly wreckless at Badminton, here she got the balance right. I don't think I have seen the germans ride better across country. And yes, WFP did take risks, one of which nearly landed him on the floor - but he is allowed to!!!



Chloe..x said:



			I honestly don't think the USA and Canada are forces to be reckoned with in comparison to the Germans and New Zealand. In all honestly, I predict it will be between those 3 nations. USA and Canada don't have the strength and depth that we, Germany and NZ have. 
The ground seemed to be cutting up so badly at Luhmuhlen and Rayef probably just had an off day as Laura said. Nerves probably got the better of her to, not easy making your senior debut at 21 in the European championships.
		
Click to expand...

They may not have the strength in depth but if their top riders/horses make it in one piece then it doesn't matter that there is nobody to fall back on. Canada were good enough for a medal last year so they can't be written off and Mark will be doing his level best to see the USA give him the best send off before David O'Connor takes over. They have riders with ability so should be respected too. France had a very good result this weekend and could well be on the way back so, while you may well be right, I wouldn't take it as cut and dried that somebody doesn't raise their game and surprise everyone - it often happens at olympics.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 August 2011)

oldvic said:



			I think we are dealing with a strong dose of nationalism!! Michael Jung rode a super round on a great xc horse with lovely quiet hands and minimal interference. Ingrid too didn't do much wrong. If she had gone any slower she would have had time faults so what was she supposed to do? where she was fairly wreckless at Badminton, here she got the balance right. I don't think I have seen the germans ride better across country. And yes, WFP did take risks, one of which nearly landed him on the floor - but he is allowed to!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ok, thank you - I guessed there might be an element of 'sour grapes' but I was genuinely trying to understand, as a x-c numpty my feeling/instinct was that Sam's and B.Abraxxas' rounds were faultless, then I came on here and read the opposite and I was just really confused


----------



## oldvic (28 August 2011)

If a british rider had been on either of them then they would have been perfect!!!! Good xc riding means taking calculated risks within yours and your horses capability. Sometimes it goes wrong and then you have to be honest with yourself as to whether you made a mistake, your horse did or it was an act of God! 90% of the time the rider should blame themselves.


----------



## vallin (28 August 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Ok, thank you - I guessed there might be an element of 'sour grapes' but I was genuinely trying to understand, as a x-c numpty my feeling/instinct was that Sam's and B.Abraxxas' rounds were faultless, then I came on here and read the opposite and I was just really confused 

Click to expand...

I think a lot of it is because at Badminton/WEG (been a v. long day and can't for the life on me remember which!) the German's XC style did make for very uncomfortable watching, to the point where they no longer had a team because of the number of fallers they had XC. Unfortunatly some of the same mistakes were seen yesterday with Andreas Debowki's fall and another German individual, and although Ingrid had got a better balance I still feel uncomfortable watching her go XC. Jung and the young German girl both rode beautifully and should be congratulated on that. however I can still understand people's sceptasism about the German's XC ability. 
Hope that makes some semblance of sense! Been a long day! 
Vx


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 August 2011)

Thanks for the explanation x


----------



## rebmw (28 August 2011)

I'm afraid I can't remember all the german riders names to reference with my earlier comment about the pace v precision/finesse as there were quite a few that I watched yesterday. However, Jung rode beautifully and my comments were not aimed at him.
I don't see it as sour grapes, as we can all watch badminton/burghley and see plenty of rounds by british riders that we aren't comfortable watching. Remember the debates about Nick Campbell and Louise Skelton?
It just happened to be for me, that as the host nation, with more riders going round, some of the germans stood out as not being the tidiest yesterday.


----------



## mbequest (29 August 2011)

I don't think anybody should forget about the Aussie team, an Aussie with a point to prove should NEVER be underestimated......


----------



## OneInAMillion (29 August 2011)

MJ and Sam's XC round was amazing to watch. They were fantastic through the arena fences where you could tell both were enjoying each other so much and Michael just looked like he was riding his favourite pony popping a few fences. It was lovely.


----------



## amyneave (29 August 2011)

oldvic said:



			So it's bad luck if things don't go right for us but not for others?!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't meant that. I'm not saying other nations haven't had bad luck before. I'm saying that eventing does need a slight amount of luck sometimes, and perhaps this week we didn't have it. Other nations did look really good this week, and they deserved to beat us. 

What i meant was we can still look forward to next year and aim for that Gold medal. Hopefully we won't need any luck next year. 

Plus the olympics has two SJ rounds. Not good news if your horse hasn't got the best SJ record. Hopefully next year we can jump clear rounds, which on our day we can do. Last year at WEG Mary, Nicola, WFP, and Pippa Funnell all jumped clear.


----------



## oldvic (29 August 2011)

mbequest said:



			I don't think anybody should forget about the Aussie team, an Aussie with a point to prove should NEVER be underestimated......
		
Click to expand...

I agree assuming that they qualify at Blenheim.


----------



## Saucisson (29 August 2011)

Just watched it last night - I'm a bit stunned by some of the nasty falls.  Not just Mark King but a German chap had a horrible fall and Karin Donckers had a nasty one in the water.  This is doing nothing to inspire my XC confidence 

Mind you I think what suprised me most....................is how good WFP's french is?!?!?  A man of many talents obviously


----------



## TarrSteps (29 August 2011)

Re the competition from other nations . . .

The world is a different place now - everyone has access to great horses and top class, experienced instruction, which was not the case even a couple of decades ago.  I don't think the British and Irish teams have got "worse" I think everyone else has got better!  The margins are tiny.  And MAYBE hungry countries have slightly more incentive to chip away at those margins by experimenting as they are free from the inclination to do things as they've always done.  But really, at the top end, EVERYONE wants to win.

Debates about breeding systems and what tracks favour what sorts of horses etc. are far more the province of internet forums and the like.  People on here say they'd rather be sat on an "Irish" horse (whatever that means, considering they haven't been shy about adding Continental blood) or whatever but most people want to be sat on something that wins!  It does make a difference in picking teams as you want horses for courses but you also need sound horses, on form horses, experienced horses . . . there are only so many variables you can control.  I thought a lot of the German horses looked very balanced and ridable, cutting their turns, setting up quickly and picking up in front - surely this will benefit at Greenwich?

I do think it's interesting that countries with very strong national showjumping traditions seem to be closing the gap most rapidly.  Clearly leaving the poles up is becoming an essential part of the process!  The UK still seems to be, at a grass roots level, all about the XC and I wonder if that has a bit of a "trickle up" effect.  I've now seen quite a few horses come out of "straight" sj at a high level and slot right into doing well eventing (with the correct prep, of course), which suggests that the skills for the modern game don't have to be learned in the traditional arena of hunting and doing masses of xc, which has always been the strength here.  

Tbh, I didn't think the Brits did anything spectacularly wrong and yes, there does have to be luck involved.  BUT in a game of tiny margins I do wonder if there is, perhaps, some complacency, not on the part of the riders and their trainers, but in the expectations.  As oldvic says, it is true that there are other nations without the depth (trust me, there is NO depth in Canada) but then that's not a problem if you keep all your people in one piece.  It might be a weakness for the future and for long term consistency, but on the day you only have to get those four people over the line with the best results possible so I wouldn't discount nations that throw all their weight behind a few people.  Sure, it's all gone if one horse takes a funny step, but I don't think you can assume that the riders in that situation are necessarily less skilled or competent if they do keep it together.

It will be most interesting to see the aftermath of this.  The Brits seemed very downcast (as one would be, obviously) but it's too late in the day for a lot of navel gazing and rejigging.  Perhaps it will help to have a bit of a shock this close to the day - let's hope the people in charge can keep everything going forward in a positive way, not looking for people to blame.


----------



## oldvic (29 August 2011)

Saucisson said:



			He studied in Saumur for some time so is fluent in french!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## blue2262 (29 August 2011)

Do other nations top riders ride as many horses or compete as much as ours?
I cant help but wonder if ours have sufficient time to fine tune their top horses, particularly in the dressage and SJ, as they are competing so many and away for so much of the time?


----------



## eventingART (30 August 2011)

Some photos from "European Eventing Champs - Luhmuhlen 2011" on my website  

http://eventing-art.com/luhmuhlen-2011-em/


----------

